# Parker Majestic #2 surface grinder



## David_R8 (Nov 27, 2020)

I had the opportunity to inspect the Parker Majestic today.
It's dirty but seems very sound. The controls are butter smooth. I could not power it up unfortunately so I'm taking a bit of a leap of faith.
I'm relieved that its 220/440v 3-phase so I can power it with a VFD off my 220v 1-phase service.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 27, 2020)

NICE!!!  Doesn't look dirty to me.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 27, 2020)

@YYCHobbyMachinist : 





> NICE!!! Doesn't look dirty to me.



You must have missed his other post where he had it laying down......hahahahahahahaha

Beauty machine @David_R8 and great to see the 220/440 woo hoo!


----------



## Tom O (Nov 27, 2020)

nice!


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 29, 2020)

The Ceramax chuck is worth nearly $1000 by itself  ( a great brand) - you have a superb machine there, and not a lot of hours - I'd say in the low thousands.  You will never wear this puppy out!!!

I like the idea of the 2X4 holding the table down for transport.  brilliant!  I wish I'd thought of that when I moved mine!!!


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 29, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> The Ceramax chuck is worth nearly $1000 by itself ( a great brand) - you have a superb machine there, and not a lot of hours - I'd say in the low thousands. You will never wear this puppy out!!!
> 
> I like the idea of the 2X4 holding the table down for transport. brilliant! I wish I'd thought of that when I moved mine!!!



I was pricing those out and had sticker shocks to be sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 29, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> The Ceramax chuck is worth nearly $1000 by itself  ( a great brand) - you have a superb machine there, and not a lot of hours - I'd say in the low thousands.  You will never wear this puppy out!!!
> 
> I like the idea of the 2X4 holding the table down for transport.  brilliant!  I wish I'd thought of that when I moved mine!!!


I actually didn’t know that blocking heads was a recommended procedure until recently. Maybe not as important on short moves but imagine going 800 miles with moving parts sliding around, big chance for damage.


----------



## Tom O (Nov 29, 2020)

In the 90’s I bought a Harrison Lathe with the hydraulic copy attachment missing the tailstock lost during transit.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 29, 2020)

Future home of the Parker







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent H (Nov 29, 2020)

Perfect @David_R8  - Before I brought my mill in I welded up a base for it with castors so I could move it if needed.  The fork truck could only get it so far.  I did not do that with the Cincinnati and regret it.  Now I have to do a second lift to get something under it as well as get it into its final resting spot.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 29, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Perfect @David_R8 - Before I brought my mill in I welded up a base for it with castors so I could move it if needed. The fork truck could only get it so far. I did not do that with the Cincinnati and regret it. Now I have to do a second lift to get something under it as well as get it into its final resting spot.



I will likely do that for my mill. 
I positively hate the stand it’s on now. 
It weighs in at 700# so I’ll be able to move it with my engine hoist when the time comes. 
The PM weighs 1800# so I should be able to lift it should I decide to put it on a base. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

